# One of those walks!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So yesterday morning I took Mac for his normal Sunday run around the woods. 

An hour in and we were heading home when he goes up a hill and out of sight. I then hear a might yelp and think oh god he has done a leg in. Suddenly he is flying back to me with a Springer in pursuit. The Springer is having a right go. Now I am all about rank and order and I get that dogs need to work it out but I get really annoyed when it is clear a dog isn't even playing rough but trying to show dominance and is ignoring the fact that my dog is giving him complete submission and yet still hassling him. 

So I got to put my leg out to block the Spaniel a couple times and he continued to have a go and try to get to my dog at which stage the owner continued to just watch this unfold. So after two leg blocks to which to be fair the dog wasn't aggressive to me at all, I had lost my cool. This was due to the fact that the dog was sat staring at my pup and growling and not moving on. In the deepest voice ever I yelled "away", Which the dog started to comply. Only to have the owner say to me, "don't yell at my dog". REALLY!!!!! To which I replied fine I will yell at you then. Followed by other choice words! I don't understand how some people are so slow to pay attention to what their dogs are doing. If my boy is doing something wrong I stop him!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Isn't it frustrating when a nice peaceful walk ends up with an incident like that? Some people just will never get it.


----------

